# APBT has Massive Muscle tone



## Deuce

Look at the Muscle Tone of this APBT


----------



## HappyPuppy

Steroids? 

I just saw a piece yesterday about "the man whose arms exploded" due to steroids - he was bigger than anything I have ever seen (his biceps looked like volley balls) - almost distorted-looking.


----------



## Deuce

HappyPuppy said:


> Steroids?
> 
> I just saw a piece yesterday about "the man whose arms exploded" due to steroids - he was bigger than anything I have ever seen (his biceps looked like volley balls) - almost distorted-looking.


I know who your talkin bout, He did have the Biggest Arms ever recorded :flush: The guy looked like a Monster! Here is a pic of him


----------



## wheezie

that dog, if in fact is a pure breed APBT would in my opinion be a sad example of the breed


----------



## Patch O' Pits

Muscle tone is a good thing, bulky muscles however in an APBT are not

The standard calls for lean muscle not bulk


----------



## Figgy1682

i think its the way the dogs leg is bent that it looks bigger then normal


----------



## wheezie

i dont think so look at the gut. i could be wrong though.


----------



## italianwjt

...i take that back, i just posted a thread about the largest apbt i have ever seen. i stand corrected, this is abnormally huge!


----------

